# WE'RE MOVING! OH YEAH!!!!! FINALLY.



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 25, 2008)

We're finally moving to Texas after a couple of years of thinking about it. Texas the best state!

We're moving to Granbury,Texas. It's about an hour Southwest from Ft.Worth,Texas. I hope there's some atv trails around there. We're leaving Tuesday and we're moving to a gated community right outside of Granbury. I hope there's some penturner get togethers or show in Ft.Worth or Dallas.


Is there anybody that lives around Granbury or the Dallas/Ft.Worth area? I have tons more of my spalted maple burl,that colored stuff. Wanna trade?

I can't wait till we move. I love Texas and the Cowboys.:wink:

Anyways,I got tons of wood I need to get rid of,so I hope there's a lot of guys down there. I also need someone to teach me first hand how to do a CA finish or a CA/BLO finish.:biggrin:


----------



## stevers (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats Jared. Hope you have a great trip and all goes well.


----------



## el_d (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to Texas Jarad. Im not near the grandbury area but 30 miles south if Austin in lockhart.......if there aint no ATV trails , MAKE SOME......


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 25, 2008)

Somehow I have the feeling that Texas will never be the same! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 25, 2008)

I travel through Ft. Worth often traveling to my Dad's home south of there. Maybe we can visit when you are settled. Check out http://www.bubbasville.com which meets in North Ft. Worth in Bedford. I attend as often as I can. I will extend you a personal invitation and hope to see you soon. The schedule is posted on the website and we meet twice a month when the mayor of bubasville is in town...one tues evening and one sat morn. About 20 regularly attend.

How much mesquite or osage orange do you need. We can trade for some of that spalted maple and I may know how to apply a CA finish...with or without boiled lineseed oil.

Welcome to Texas.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


1JaredSchmidt said:


> We're finally moving to Texas after a couple of years of thinking about it. Texas the best state!
> 
> We're moving to Granbury,Texas. It's about an hour Southwest from Ft.Worth,Texas. I hope there's some atv trails around there. We're leaving Tuesday and we're moving to a gated community right outside of Granbury. I hope there's some penturner get togethers or show in Ft.Worth or Dallas.
> 
> ...


----------



## leehljp (Sep 25, 2008)

_I hope there's some atv trails around there._

WithIN the Longhorn Heaven of Texas, 95% of Texas IS an ATV trail! Watch out for the fresh cowpatties . :biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 25, 2008)

Enjoy the move, Jared.  ATV trails? Doesn't that defeat the point of an ATV?


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 26, 2008)

Rooten Tooten Johnny Wooten lives in Granbury and there are one or two others, I think, as well.  There are probably a dozen or more pen crafters who I know of in the DFW area so you won't be lonely.:biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 26, 2008)

I think Johnny may live in Glen Rose and works in Cleburne.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


Randy_ said:


> Rooten Tooten Johnny Wooten lives in Granbury and there are one or two others, I think, as well.  There are probably a dozen or more pen crafters who I know of in the DFW area so you won't be lonely.:biggrin:


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 26, 2008)

Upon further review........
 
Don:  I think you are correct.  I always get the two G citys confused.  They are only about 10 miles apart.
 
I did an advanced search of the membership list and found two members in Granbury.  One of the guys is currently active and the other has never made a post.


----------



## Mustard Monster (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome, you will love Granbury. I was born and raised in Fort Worth which is about 40 minutes from you. When you get moved and settled in send me a PM and we can meet some where in Grandbury and do some trading!
Gary Jones


----------



## DocStram (Sep 26, 2008)

To all you Texans .... there goes your property value.   :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Jared .....  congratulations on the move.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 26, 2008)

Jared, Glad you happy about the move. I think it should be to Reno though. It is pretty lonely here as a penturner and we already have plenty of the Texas variety. Now before any texans get all uppity just remember I don't wear boots or a hat so I can't really know what I am talking about.


----------



## td (Sep 26, 2008)

*Welcome!!*

Jared,

Welcome & I hope you really enjoy Granbury.  It's a beautiful little town. Downtown is a big sqare filled with shops and such.  "Hanks on the Square" is one of the restaurants there.  Our band has played there on Sat night before and we have a friend whose band playes pretty regularly there.  We are in north Dallas and it takes about an hour and 20 minutes to get there.  But the food and atmosphere are great.

I'm casting my own blanks if you're ever interested in trading some of that sp. maple (or anything else you have) for some PR.  My wood supply is getting low but I have some decent PR blanks.  Bring all that lovely wood on down here to TEXAS!!  You already have a family of friends waiting for you!!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks Guys! I'll keep updating you on the move,but tomorrow morning we're gonna get the semi trailer over to our place. One of our friends from here is going to bring our stuff down. Dad been itching to throw away all of my logs,stumps,(good wood!)and burls. I told him I can trade for it and that seemed to soothe him. 

Maybe I can learn how to cast my own blanks from one of you guys. Texas will never be the same Cav! I wonder what I could do to change it. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..........:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jwalt191 (Sep 26, 2008)

Jared, Welcome to the lonestar state. It is great here, and there are plenty of true artist here. I live about 45 miles north of Dallas, but we get out west every once in a while. Let me know if you need anything when you are down here, and I'll see you around town.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 26, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Somehow I have the feeling that Texas will never be the same! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
And Wisconsin will be in recovery mode for many years. :tongue:


----------



## dntrost (Sep 26, 2008)

welcome to the lone star country (i mean state)


----------



## td (Sep 26, 2008)

Speaking of shows Jared, you'll be arriving just in time for SWAT - Southwest Association of Turners - Oct 17-19 in Waco.

http://www.swaturners.org

It's billed as the 2nd largest in the country.  You're officially invited!! (okay, *everyone* is....)

If anyone else from the IAP is planning on going maybe we can have a "meet 'n greet"


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Jared, if you are coming through Oklahoma City down I-35, let me know, maybe some of us can meet you then, especially if it is around meal time! I guess we could always wave at you from a bridge when you go by, even point you in the right way :bananen_smilies019:


----------



## randyrls (Sep 26, 2008)

Jared;   Be careful;  If all the penturners move to Texas, there could be an implosion.  All those pens in Texas could cause the formation of a black hole.  The earth could be swallowed up by PENS!

Seriously,   good luck...


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 26, 2008)

jared...........give us some warning first. i think we need to prepare.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 26, 2008)

DocStram said:


> To all you Texans .... there goes your property value. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:.....


 

No big deal, Doc.  After Ike went thru here there wasn't much left anyway!!:biggrin:


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 26, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> .....We're leaving Tuesday and we're moving to a *gated* community right outside of Granbury. I hope there's some penturner get togethers or show in Ft.Worth or Dallas.


 
Would that be the Hood County Correctional Facility??
 
Just kidding.:biggrin:
 
But seriously though, is the gate to protect you from all of the young ladies in Granbury or to protect them from you?


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 26, 2008)

Daniel;.....It is pretty lonely here as a penturner.....[/quote said:
			
		

> I just looked at the membership list and there are six other Renoites listed.  And just a friendly suggestion, Daniel, if you would take a bath more frequently than once a month, you might have a few more friends!!:wink:


----------



## sam (Sep 26, 2008)

Jared, Another welcome from TEXAS. Please just do us all a favor & be careful on that atv. A friend lost her son about 2 years ago due to an accident on a atv. He was only 19 at the time. Use your head when having fun with it. I beleive we all enjoy having you as part of the family.     Sam


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 26, 2008)

Randy_ said:


> Would that be the Hood County Correctional Facility??
> 
> Just kidding.:biggrin:
> 
> But seriously though, is the gate to protect you from all of the young ladies in Granbury or to protect them from you?



Randy,

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 26, 2008)

Wisconsin has always been in recovery mode.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 26, 2008)

You guys think you are so funny!:biggrin:

Young ladies? What young ladies. Oh,you mean girls. Hah! Me? Heh!!!:biggrin:

ROTFL!!!!!!!!!


I hope I can stop there Paul. It's up to dad not me.

I haven't bought the atv yet. I hope to though. It's a Yamaha Blaster sport atv.

Daniel you don't take baths? I hope you don't come to SWAT.:biggrin::biggrin: Jest a leetle joke there. Heh!:biggrin:


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah,we'd be only about 2 hours from Waco. Who's all gonna be there?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 26, 2008)

Good grief! SWAT is expensive!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 26, 2008)

Randy_ said:


> I just looked at the membership list and there are six other Renoites listed.  And just a friendly suggestion, Daniel, if you would take a bath more frequently than once a month, you might have a few more friends!!:wink:


Yeah I've meat about four of them, that's why they signed up. I meet people at craft fairs etc. One of them is a good friend but sadly is more into collecting pretty rocks (which he is very good at) than pen making although he does still turn one out now and then. Need to track down the other one.  :wink:


----------



## td (Sep 26, 2008)

Did I mention that SWAT was a really BIG Symposium?  It is at the Waco Convention Center for 3 days....  they'll have 7 rooms going all three days with demo's all day long.  I only thought I was hooked last year until I attended this shindig.  Besides the demo's you get to see for 3 days straight..... there is what they call an Instant Gallery.  If you think seeing all the photos on this website is a treat...(and they are)  Imagine more than 700 woodturners getting together in one place and everybody brings one or two of their very best work.....  they put it in a ballroom that fills table after table.  It takes you a minimum of an hour and a half (each time you walk into the ballroom) because the artistry overwhelms you.  I'll warn you now, only about 5% of the exhibitions are pens.  But if you love wood, and skill, and artistry, it is worth it to go.   Funds being unavailable.... at least you can visit the photo pages.   BTY they do have one day rates.

Haven't had any response yet from anybody else on this website.  My woodturning club is an hour east of me (Greenville, TX) and you will be an hour and a half west of me.  Still, I hope it peaks your interest.  During the event for at least a little while I'll be helping run the video equipment in the room my club is sponsoring.


Take good care,
Terry


----------



## MarkHix (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome to Texas Jared!  I've live here all my life you will love life here.  

We do have a couple rules:
     1.  Close the gates behind you.
     2.  Say Howdy to your neighbor.
     3.  Don't shoot towards the house.
     4.  It doesn't matter what brand...they are all cokes.
     5.  When folks not as fortunate as you whine and cry about not being Texans or being in Texas, we just politely ignore it.
     6.  If the selection is beef, chicken or pork, beef is always the right answer.
     7.  There are 2 schools of thought in Texas:  Texas A&M and tu

These will get you started.  I can help if you need more.

One last thing.....I think you are the last one out of Wi....turn off the light and close the door.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 27, 2008)

mark, #4 reminded me of when I was little, about 3 or 4 years old. Any time we went out to eat I would order "Coke" and always be disappointed that I never got the clear kind (7-up) I think I was 6 before I learned the difference. In Nevada it should all be called "Soda" but I still call it Coke even though I drink Pepsi. 
The University I work at, University of Nevada Reno, Played Texas Tech a few weeks ago. It was just days before Ike hit which I'm sure had everyone distracted. Got to talk to a couple of your boys after the game. I think it was about 1 a.m. Texas time and they all looked like they needed to be carried to the bus. But that casual, friendly Texas air still shone through.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 27, 2008)

If the restaurant serves Pepsi, i order iced tea...but I was raised on Coke (the drink that is), and Pepsi tastes like it's burning a hole through my throat!  

By the way, what the heck is up with the iced tea you serve down there...is it just cold tea?  I ordered one in ND, and it was bitter as all heck!  Ours is sweetened and very dissimilar to yours....I guess each of these would be an acquired taste too eh?  Anyone from down there noticed that ours tastes weird??  

It's odd how your tastes are dictated by what you grow up on, eh? 

Andrew

Edit: and why do I always get the weird look when I order gravy on fries...is there another way to eat them??


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2008)

Northern iced tea is normally not sweetened but Southern iced tea is sweetened.  I've had both and the sweetened is awesome. (But no lemons)


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 27, 2008)

Gettin the truck trailer packed up tomorrow. Paul,we come right down I-35. I'll ask dad and get back to you if we can stop in. I'm gonna buy myself a car so I can come up that way sometime too. Here's my car I hope to get within the next couple of months.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ame=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=&item=220286255861


----------



## Daniel (Sep 27, 2008)

I was raised on sweet tea, butu I do not have a lot of a sweet tooth. I even refused cake and ice cream when I was real young. i prefer my tea with no sugar at all. Even my wife thinks I'm weird. I actually drink Coke if it is out of a fountain but Pepsi if it out of a can. I let the fizz fade first.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Jared - I think you linked to the wrong car - you obviously want this one!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Asto...727|39:1|65:12|240:1308&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 28, 2008)

Almost a $100,000! Man,are you crazy? I only have $5,000 to $10,000 to spend on a car.:wink: I want a car I can customize myself.:biggrin: Nice Aston Martin though.:RockOn: :drink:I'd rather have a Ferrari or a Lamborghini though.:handshake:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 28, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> Yeah,we'd be only about 2 hours from Waco. Who's all gonna be there?



If he can swing it, maybe David Karesh (sp!!) will be there.  He may have to make some sort of deal with the devil though.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 28, 2008)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Northern iced tea is normally not sweetened but Southern iced tea is sweetened.  I've had both and the sweetened is awesome. (But no lemons)



I grew up in Texas so I always had sweetened ice tea as a  youth... I think my mother actually put a little tea in her sugar... I think here recipe was 2 cups of sugar, to 1/2 gallon of tea.  After living in California for a few years, where they DON'T sweeten the tea, I would go into sugar shock every time I had tea at Mom's.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 28, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> Almost a $100,000! Man,are you crazy? I only have $5,000 to $10,000 to spend on a car.:wink: I want a car I can customize myself.:biggrin: Nice Aston Martin though.:RockOn: :drink:I'd rather have a Ferrari or a Lamborghini though.:handshake:



If you going to buy a Corvette, get a good one.. you'll need one prior to 1968 to have a proper body style... after that I think the body styles went down the tubes and a 454 is nothing but a gas pump... with today's gas prices......well you'll know.

This one was my first one that I bought when I was just a few years older than you.. I paid about $3000 for it in 1966.  You couldn't touch it today for under $30,000.  This one was stolen and really really upset me.  1964 hard top convertible, 327 engine with Holley AFB four barrel carb.. rated at 365 HP.. fastest I ever had the b***s to run it was 125 MPH on the I405 out of LA... my front end was still rising, I was still accelerating and still had accelerator left.. 

It's a crappy picture, it was taken in late 60's with a Polaroid and scanned into the computer.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 28, 2008)

How about these Corvettes?
I don't like really like how the second one looks behind the window.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars...727|39:1|65:12|240:1308&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars...727|39:1|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 28, 2008)

Jared,
I think you ought to consider the pink seriously... you would look good riding around with all the girls in that???  LOL

Mine looked like that with the top on, except it was silver instead of pink.  My last one was a '65 in Maroon with a tan canvas top.  I don't have a picture of it...  I sold it after I got married... but think the car would have lasted longer than the marriage did.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought it was red.

HaHa. Try again Chuck. Like I said before. What girls?:biggrin:

I hope to find a cheap one.


----------



## MarkHix (Sep 28, 2008)

Like I said before. What girls?:biggrin:

I hope to find a cheap one.[/QUOTE]

No such thing Jared.


----------



## MobilMan (Sep 28, 2008)

Girls?  Yea, one at a time.  My 1st [and only one] was FREE.  Except the taxes.  Just luck, Jared.  1994 Mobil Oil Convention in Las Vegas with over 6,000 dealers & 1 ticket drawn.  Red 1995 conv. black top.  FAST. FUN.  But not logical with Kids, Grandkids, Mother in Laws etc. so traded it in.  Over 10 years & less than 20,000miles.  Just watch yourself if & when you get it [or a clunker]  You're NOT an Indy. car driver.  Hope a lot of your dreams come true young man.  Oh, I got gutsy once---had it at 95mph.  But in my younger day I would have gone for the 150mph tops.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 28, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> I thought it was red.
> 
> HaHa. Try again Chuck. Like I said before. What girls?:biggrin:
> 
> I hope to find a cheap one.




Trust me on this Jared, no girl/woman is EVER cheap!!


----------



## scoutharps (Sep 28, 2008)

Most of us aren't even inexpensive--until you consider all that we do!  No, not that!  I'm thinking of the cooking, cleaning, laundry, kid sitting, not to mention production, and oh yeah, most of us have jobs as well!

As a native Texan, Jared, welcome to the great nation of TX, even if I am in TN!  Next rule--any lady over the age of about your current age plus 5 years, is a MISS_________, or even a Ma'm!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 29, 2008)

I meant a cheap corvette.


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 29, 2008)

you best be gettin a truck. aside from being a chick magnet, that vettes also a cop magnet. found that out when i tried to outrun a town clown inna mach1 mustang in the 60's around marfa when going to school in alpine. vette won't haul much wood either. or that  4 wheeler you gotta have.


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 29, 2008)

scoutharps said:


> Most of us aren't even inexpensive--until you consider all that we do!  No, not that!  I'm thinking of the cooking, cleaning, laundry, kid sitting, not to mention production, and oh yeah, most of us have jobs as well!
> 
> As a native Texan, Jared, welcome to the great nation of TX, even if I am in TN!  Next rule--any lady over the age of about your current age plus 5 years, is a MISS_________, or even a Ma'm!



SHE'S LYING BOY!! and......... the only thing more expensive than a "current" is an "ex". run!!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think all trucks are chick magnets. My car would be pretty sweet too. I'll just use dad's truck for hauling wood.


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 29, 2008)

ok.........but when the chicks in texas look at that vette and say "what kinda trucks it gonna be when it grows up?" or " how do you put it in 4 wheel drive?" or " we can't go  hog hunting in THAT thing" you'll know i was right.


----------



## shull (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome to the great State of Texas Jared.  Make sure that you study hard for the admission test that will be administered as you cross the Red River. Pickup trucks are the ride of choice around here.  Grandbury is really a pretty area. Incidently there is a Rocklers and Woodcraft in the Dallas Area and a Woodcraft in Ft. Worth.

I live in a suburb of Dallas.  I  think I have gotten pretty fair at the CA/BLO finish and would be happy to show it to you if you get up this way.  

Steve


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 30, 2008)

We can't stop by this time Paul. Dad said I could drive up there sometime. We're gonna leave soon. See ya!

By the way,I'm going down with the trucker,and Dad and the rest of the family is taking our van.


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 30, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> We can't stop by this time Paul. Dad said I could drive up there sometime. We're gonna leave soon. See ya!
> 
> By the way,I'm going down with the trucker,and Dad and the rest of the family is taking our van.


bet thats gonna cost ur dad xtra!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 30, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> I meant a cheap corvette.




Jared, Jared,
Corvettes are just like the girls... not cheap... and that's to get one or to maintain one.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 30, 2008)

You can say goodby to snow and prepare yourself for 100° summer days!!!:frown::frown:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 1, 2008)

On the plus side, you're in the second biggest state in the US, so lots of places to look for lumber and go ATVing.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 1, 2008)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> On the plus side, you're in the second biggest state in the US, so lots of places to look for lumber and go ATVing.


 
Not really.  Less than 5% of land in Texas is publicly owned and on public land, most of the time ATVs are not allowed.  That leaves only private land and Texans are VERY fond of our private property rights.  In Texas, if you cross a fence or go on someones land without permission, you can be charged with trespassing.  It does not necessarily have to be posted like in other states.  Getting permission to ride an ATV on a stranger's land is next to impossible due to liability.  I know, I have an ATV and the only real place I can ride it is my own 15 acres or my in-laws land.  Even my good neighbors will not let me go over there due to liability.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Oct 3, 2008)

We've been here a couple of days and we love it. Beautiful country and trees. Made a couple of younger friends and a lot of older ones. Guess I'll have to take up golfing. Went to a craft and item store today and asked if I could put some pens in it (even showed them a some) and he said that I probably could. Trying to set up in our garage right now. I still have to get a cellphone,bank account,and figure out how to get started in high school. My first time in going to public school.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 6, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> Not really.    That leaves only private land and Texans are VERY fond of our private property rights.  In Texas, if you cross a fence or go on someones land without permission, you can be charged with trespassing.  It does not necessarily have to be posted like in other states.  Getting permission to ride an ATV on a stranger's land is next to impossible .



When I was growing up in Texas, trespassing could be a shooting offense... the owner could shoot you and then ask later what you were doing there.  

If you open a gate, you better close it.  You let a man's cows or horses out and you were in big trouble.


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 6, 2008)

Yea.  And keep your own horse coraled also.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Oct 6, 2008)

I had to enroll in a school today. I'm not caught up as far as I should be so I have to go to 9th grade.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 7, 2008)

School can be a scary experience, Jared, but don't let it worry you...there's bound to be some hickups when you start.  Just have fun, enroll in some extra-curricular activities (band, sports, etc.), and get the most out of it that you can...


----------

